
Ted Chiang's Soulful Science Fiction - nether
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/persons-of-interest/ted-chiangs-soulful-science-fiction
======
cagrimmett
I've been a huge fan ever since I stumbled upon one of his stories here on HN
5 years ago. "Stories of Your Life and Others" is one of the first Kindle
books I bought.

